# extended chokes



## kails338 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am looking for an extended choke for a super nova that i will be using for all ducks and geese. any recommendations. I have looked at kicks and pattern masters. I dont want to get a long range tube and blow ducks up, but i also want to be able to reach out and touch if I have to. and advise would be great to keep me from buying two tubes to switch out in the field.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Patternmaster. Or check out a Wad Wizard swat. The swat is more for over the decoys and out to 35-40+ yds. But i love my PM


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just bought a carlson's Mid Range goes out to about 45...maybe a little farther. Figure I don't need to shoot at stuff much farther than that


----------



## duck-band (Feb 25, 2009)

Cant go wrong with a patternmaster


----------



## elmer fudd (Mar 4, 2009)

I would go with a mid-range Patternmaster, a Drake Killer, or a Carlson's light modified choke.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

If you don't want to spend the $, I've used the cabelas brand extended choke and I thought it works as well as the high dollar choke tubes. The high $ chokes may give you the extra 5-10 yard shooting abilities, but for me, i prefer to get em close, not a big fan of shooting past 40 yards. If you do a portion of pass shooting in your hunting season, the patternmaster chokes may be the way to go.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

i use a extended range patternmaster for both ducks and geese...this past season i shot birds anywhere from 5 yards to 60 yards and the PM put it to them at both ranges...as far as messing birds up i never had this happen even some woodies we shot at 10 yards with 3.5 BB....if your shooting 3.5 2's for ducks youll be fine out to 60 yards easy and you destroy birds at 10 yards either...id go with the PM best choke tube on the market


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I like Carlsons. Can get a couple for the cost of PM and their extended long range choke accomplishes the same. I use their extended modified early season and the extended full for late season and snows.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

im kind of in the same situation. any opinions on the kicks chokes?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Drakekiller


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

patternmaster definitely


----------



## Goosekilla1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*strait heat * choke it come out in 3 weeks


----------



## kails338 (Mar 8, 2009)

who makes the strait heat choke? price? what kind of a pattern can I expect?


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

kails338 said:


> who makes the strait heat choke? price? what kind of a pattern can I expect?


 Foiles Migrators is coming out with this new choke, and it sounds to be pretty tight, similar to a patternmaster.


----------



## oldreloader (Dec 30, 2008)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> im kind of in the same situation. any opinions on the kicks chokes?


I use a Kicks High Flyer Modified.It works great for me.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I use the HS Undertaker extended waterfowl choke. They are about 20.00 and work great in my Nova. I have seen no difference between my Carlson and the HS choke. The HS is cheaper and very well made. I just can't see paying a 100.00 for a pattern master tube. I have experimented with a variety of mid (60.00) to low priced (15.00) tubes and honestly you just never know what works best without experimenting a little with different tubes and loads. I have some cheaper tubes that work better in some guns and vice versa for others. For instance I had a pair of tubes from my CZ that patterned terribly in that gun but in my mossberg Silver Reserve they worked great. I generally use Carlson in my CZ and Benellies, however I got the Undertaker on sale for 15.00 so I thought what the heck. It is one of the best chokes I own.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

I use a patternmaster but I haven't heard anything bad about the Drake Killer chokes.


----------

